# Death is conquered.



## reaganmarsh (Jun 19, 2014)

Lord, it belongs not to my care 
Whether I die or live; 
To love and serve thee is my share,
And this thy grace must give.

If life be long, I will be glad
That I may long obey; 
If short - yet why should I be sad
To soar the endless day?

Christ leads me through no darker rooms
Than he went through before; 
He that into God's kingdom comes
Must enter by this door.

Then shall I end my sad complaints
And weary sinful days,
And join with the triumphant saints
That sing Jehovah's praise.

My knowledge of that life is small,
The eye of faith is dim;
But it's enough that Christ knows all,
And I shall be with him.


Quoted in J.I. Packer's "18 Words" (pp 203-204). Packer's footnote reads: "These verses come from a poem written by Richard Baxter and printed in his _Poetical Fragments_ (1681), under the title 'The Covenant and Confidence of Faith,' with the following note: 'This Covenant my Dear Wife in her former sickness transcribed with a cheerful will. John 12:26.'


----------



## Angela A (Jun 20, 2014)

I like that. Thank you for sharing! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jun 20, 2014)

Hi Angela, 

Glad it blessed you - it certainly encouraged me! 

Grace to you.


----------



## chatwithstumac (Jun 20, 2014)

I might try to put this to music! Unless that's been done already?

In Christ,
Stu


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jun 20, 2014)

Stuart, I'm not sure...post it here when you do (if you can)!!!


----------



## chatwithstumac (Jun 30, 2014)

reaganmarsh said:


> Stuart, I'm not sure...post it here when you do (if you can)!!!



Update: I have put this to music and wrote a chorus to go along with it. I plan to upload it soon. I will even upload a chord chart for congregational singing, etc. 

In Christ,
Stu


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jun 30, 2014)

I will look forward to that! Thank you!


----------



## chatwithstumac (Jul 18, 2014)

Reaganmarsh,

I recorded the song and made a chord chart for download here: 

DEATH IS CONQUERED MP3

DEATH IS CONQUERED PDF

Enjoy and sing praise!

In Christ,
Stu


----------

